

The Mathematical Mind with Cedric Villani (BBC Radio Programme) - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b054pj6y

======
DanBC
The is a BBC Radio Four programme called "Start the Week", which is a panel
discussion show.

This episode is described:

> On Start the Week Tom Sutcliffe finds out what goes on inside the mind of a
> mathematician. Cédric Villani explains the obsession and inspiration which
> led him to being awarded the Fields Medal, 'the mathematicians' Nobel Prize'
> in 2010. Zia Haider Rahman combines pure maths, investment banking and human
> rights in his exploration of how abstract theory can impact on real life.
> Vicky Neale reveals the beauty of prime numbers, while the director Morgan
> Matthews finds love in his film x+y at the International Mathematics
> Olympiad.

The math content is probably low - they're probably going to talk about
personality and purpose rather than math- but it's noce to see some kind of
coverage of math on mainstream radio.

------
DanBC
And BBC Radio Four's "book of the week" (serialised book readings" is
Villani's "The Most Beautiful Equation in the World".

[http://bbc.in/1KJSh33](http://bbc.in/1KJSh33)

> The Most Beautiful Equation in the World Book of the Week, Birth of a
> Theorem Episode 1 of 5

> Rock-star mathematician Cédric Villani's magical mystery tour through the
> world of mathematics.

> He describes the journey which sees him wrestling with and taming a new
> theorem that will win him the most coveted prize in his field.

> Along the way he encounters obstacles and setbacks, losses of faith and even
> brushes with madness. His story is one of courage and partnership, elation
> and despair.

> His account unlocks what goes on inside the head of a mathematician and
> captures where inspiration comes from. Blending science with history,
> biography with myth, Villani conjures up a cast of mathematical greats
> including the omnipresent Einstein and Villani's personal hero, John Nash.

"Rock star"?. Don't let that put you off. Julian Rhind-Tutt's reading is
straight.

